# 90 sentra noise in steering column when hitting bumps



## ahardb0dy (Nov 9, 2003)

90 Sentra, manual steering, when ever I drive over bumps or even on a brick road, seems like mostly the drivers side tire I can hear and actually feel the uneven surface through the steering column, was going to check out the car tomorrow but was wondering if the vibration could be being transmitted through the column due to the rack mounts possibly being worn? Any other things I should check? There is no play in the steering at all so I doubt it is a tie rod issue.


Thanks


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

It could well be the steering rack mount bushings. Also check the lower control arm bushings.


----------



## jdg (Aug 27, 2009)

Upper strut mount bearing worn out...sounds more like an annoying rattle/thud and almost impossible to isolate without taking apart the struts, but suffice to say, if it's got a load of miles on it, the upper strut mount bearings are probably due for replacing.


----------



## ahardb0dy (Nov 9, 2003)

Lower control arm bushings were replaced, doubt they would be worn already, replaced the front struts, top bushing looked fine. Rack mount bushings are original, could be time to replace. Have not gotten out to check the car yet possibly tomorrow. Thanks for the replies!


----------



## jdg (Aug 27, 2009)

The upper strut bearing isn't normally changed when you swap out the struts.
Rack mount bushings...possible, but you'd be able to hear the clunk while just sitting there running the steering wheel back and forth.


----------



## dreamteam (Jul 29, 2005)

Yeah, first guess would be the rack, however, don't overlook the u-joint steering coupler at the bottom of the steering coulmn. Also , there is a bushing in the column itself.
Here is a link for nissan parts usa. Kinda long, you might want to search.1990 Nissan Sentra Sedan OEM Parts - Nissan USA eStore


----------



## ahardb0dy (Nov 9, 2003)

Thanks, I have the Nissan FAST program with all the part diagrams so I can see that. I also noticed when I make a left turn from a stop I hear a noise coming from the steering column. I may see if I can find a tilt column from a junkyard and swap it in, maybe I would be able to adjust the steering wheel so I can see the top of the gauges ! LOL

May also take care of any bushings that are worn in the column.

The other noise I hear is really bad if I drive with the dr. side tire on the reflectors down the center of the road. Don't get the noise at all when the pass. tire hits bumps. Going to check the dr. side strut, may need to pull it and check the top mount also, Thanks


----------



## ahardb0dy (Nov 9, 2003)

Replaced the upper strut mounts this weekend, alignment was done today, noise is still present, need to keep looking I guess, thanks for the replies.


----------



## ahardb0dy (Nov 9, 2003)

I replaced the steering U-joint, the one under the hood with one I pulled from a junkyard car years ago, the one that was in my car had a little play in it but enough that the steering wheel had play. So far with the new/used u-joint installed I haven't noticed the noises I was getting when the Dr. side tire went over bumps. So that is good so far.

Thanks for all the replies, appreciate it.


----------

